# Help identifying old sprinkler valves to replace proper solenoids



## janedoecooks (Jul 5, 2018)

Hello everyone.

I have a very old underground sprinkler system that I would like to keep running. I have three control valves, one of them is a rainbird that operates perfectly. The other two are older valves that have absolutely no identification on them as to the brand or model #. The solenoids are beyond repair and I need to replace them with the proper size. I've been repeatedly told to use the model 811 solenoid, and it does not fit properly. (That is what is currently mounted to the valve) The threads are different, and the neck of the units are a bit too long compared to the originals. I can get them to fit on enough to turn the system on and off by opening the water valve manually, but they will not operate on the timer system. One of them will turn the system on via the timer, but will not turn off.
I've provided pictures of the valves and the original solenoid. Can someone identify the brand/model for me? It might be a hunter, there are several hunter sprinkler heads on the system. I'm not sure, and have had no luck finding any pictures of this exact model on google. Upgrading these valves is not possible this year. It might not be visible in the photos, but there is a little white plastic lever under the valve just behind the solenoid that is an on/off lever.


----------



## zackbsmith97 (10 mo ago)

did you ever find the make/model of this valve? i'm having similar problems. i'm a licensed irrigator in texas and have never come across this particular valve. I need to replace the diaphragm. I think the one i'm working on is a 2" valve. I noticed yours says 1.5". hope you found help and can help me.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

@janedoecooks

@zackbsmith97 unfortunately that user has not been active since starting this thread back in 2018, so I wouldn't get your hopes up.


----------



## Colinwjholding (Apr 6, 2020)

They look pretty close to the toro p220 solenoids


----------

